
Pylance: Fast, feature-rich language support for Python in VSCode - kylebarron
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/announcing-pylance-fast-feature-rich-language-support-for-python-in-visual-studio-code/
======
singhrac
Does anyone have a preference between the various static typecheckers for
Python? I.e. pytype, pyright, mypy, pyre?

Ideally something that handles Numpy sensibly, is well documented, and doesn't
require inline annotations (i.e. can use .pyi files)

~~~
geekraver
Pylance supports .pyi files.

~~~
BerislavLopac
As a side note, I've been wishing for a plug-in that would keep the
annotations separate from the code, in .pyi files, but transparently integrate
them into the editor. I.e. I would write the annotations as part of the code,
but on a save they would be removed from the .py file (while still being
displayed in the editor) and save them to .pyi.

I would write such a plug-in for PyCharm/IntelliJ myself if I had more time on
my hands. :/

